#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-28
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-29
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
<dariusH> Afternoon
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-30
<brobostigon> goodmorning everyone.
<dariusH> Afternoon!
<brobostigon> good afternoon dariusH
<dariusH> Hey brobostigon, how's things?
<dariusH> Anyone about?
<markjones> yes dariusH
<dariusH> hallo
<markjones> hai
<dariusH> GSoC application is driving me crazy :P
<markjones> ;o;
<markjones> *lol
<dariusH> pretty much done
<dariusH> should probably send it off now
<dariusH> but in all likelihood i've made some silly clumsy error i've missed
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-31
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<dariusH> morning brobostigon
<dariusH> how's things?
<brobostigon> morning dariusH
<brobostigon> dariusH: not so hot. and you?
<dariusH> not bad
<brobostigon> :)
<dariusH> just looking through all the april fools
<dariusH> (and working out what's not :P)
<brobostigon> i think i have found google's.
<brobostigon> http://www.google.com/romance/
<dariusH> googles is gmail motion, unless they have two
<brobostigon> someone over in #ubuntu-uk said they tried it, and exists,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-02
<Sebastian_> hi
<Sebastian_> :???
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-03
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-30
<crs14> Shwmae pawb?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-31
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
